# Care Sheet 4 Megaphobema robustum needed



## Herp_Hunter27 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey everyone was just wondering if anyone had any links or anything about these guys, i am going to get one and just thought i would know a little more about them before i got it. Would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## spider_fan (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure petbugs.com has a care sheet for M. robustum.

*EDIT*: Yep, they sure do, here is the link http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-robustum.html


----------



## Brian S (Feb 25, 2007)

Many of the online caresheets are a little vague in at least one area so I normally just tell of my own personal experiences instead, not that they are coming from an expert as I am a far cry from being that.
Anyway, I raised all my youngsters in deli cups with a shallow layer of peat moss and a lid from a 2 liter soda bottle for water dish.
When they outgrow the delicup, I move them into Sterlite/Rubbermade  plastic boxes or similar type of container and of course drill holes around the side of it. I give the adults deeper substrate (around 4-6 inches) with a half burried hide which they will readily take residence. I keep the peat moss slightly moist. When it starts looking dryish I pour about 1/2 to 1 cup of water on the peat. I always let it get pretty dry between waterings. I also of course give a water dish. 
This might be vague information as well but its how I have been keeping them and they do well. Simple but effective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bushbuster (Feb 25, 2007)

My M. robustum is in a 10 gal w/6" of coconut fiber, with about an inch of small gravel on the bottom. She kept having cave-in disasters with her burrow, but finally got her one dug under this flat rock thats about half buried. I originally didn't have enough substrate for her, and my going along with the much appreciated suggestions from this board, added to it. She quickly revamped her now deeper burrow, which is still under the rock, (to my delight) lol and has constructed a type of funnel like entrance to it out of the aquarium gravel from off the bottom of the tank. Her burrow is very visible from the back of the tank, which I keep covered with a piece of black card board. I can see when it's getting too dry for her, and when it is, I simply inject a few syringe fulls of water into the substrate via a small diameter straw attached to the syringe, at various depths. She eats a cricket every few days, as I don't feed her much. I found this neat little glass bowl thats very thick but shallow for her water dish, and shes just one happy camper!


----------



## Herp_Hunter27 (Feb 25, 2007)

I picked up the T a couple of days ago and have it setup in the smallest exo-terra tank as you can see in the pic.  I started a burrow for it and it continued making it a better house throughout the night.  It has eaten 2 crickets since I have brought it home and seems very content in it's little home.  They are very colourful that is for sure.  I will try and snap a pic when it comes out of it's burrow.


----------



## johnjallorina (Feb 26, 2007)

all i can say overall very easy to keep, has very good appetite and impressive looking after moult. keep it with big enough hide for it to be comfy water dish and quite humid substrate and keep at 24-28c. not agressive at all in my exp its very hair flicker tho especially when you have an AF.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Feb 27, 2007)

Megaphobema robustum Ausserer, 1875 
(Columbian Giant Orange, Colombian Giant Redleg)

Origin: Colombia
Adult size: to 9 см in BL, 18-20 in LS
Humidity: 70-80%
Temp: 22-26°С
Lifestyle: terrestrial/burrowing

Description: This tropical rainforest tarantula is one of the most attractive tarantula species of the world fauna and original in its behavior.
Huge, heavily bodied, colored with the dense bright orange setae on abdomen and legs and dark carapace and femurs this giant of the spider world have distinctive appearance and unique manner of self-defense. Its rear legs armored with the large sharp spines which in adult tarantula able to inflict a defeat with on small predators. 
Being disturbed this spider usually pop up its abdomen and start to flick urticating setae. Simultaneously it does also extend all legs, rapidly turn around with all the body and try to hit the enemy with the hind legs! This is a must seen character!

It possesses a burrowing inclination and like in the wild (it is also referred to find out of Colombia - in North and South Brazil) must be kept with the retreat to exclude disturbance or with the thick layer of humid substratum enough to establishing a burrow. You must also provide it with a water dish for drinking. Occasional misting of the enclosure, which should be rather large, is recommended for this species. You can also decorate the enclosure with artificial plants. Alive plants are not recommended for this purpose because this tarantula doesn’t need the additional lighting.

Being a deep burrowing tropical species living under the cover of the dense vegetation it is suffer from the high temperature and should be kept without additional heating. Average room temperature is far enough for this beautiful giant spider.

There is the only one unsuccessful strain of this tarantula – it is very secretive and nervous, but follows to say it never use its big fangs for defense. 
This maybe makes it not a good display tarantula and also not a good species to start with, especially if You’d like the handle able one for Your collection, but believe me, this is one of the most beautiful and interesting theraphosid species to keep!
It is also considering having different color forms – more oranges or brownish and also overall coloration of this spider varies from molt to molt, extremely beautiful after the molt.

These rather rare tarantulas are too expensive and last time seldom sells after its native country close all animal export. It is one of the most difficult to breed species as well and not often happens to included in pet-trade stock.

In one known case female produce a small number of eggs (30) and the spiderlings emerged fairly large, like the same of Theraphosa blondi! (D. Eckardt). They eating very much and fast growing and suggested to live about 20 years or even more. The same rule as for adult works well for successful raising of the youngs – maintenance with deep layer of humid substratum and at the average room temperature.

Ref.
1. WWW
1. http://giantspiders.com/Megaphobema_species.html - info in general 
2. http://www.arachnofreaks.com/caresheets/mrobustum.htm - short care sheet
3. http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-robustum.html - care sheet
4. http://www.arachnophilia.de/index.php?action=art&id=33 – in German
5. http://www.minaxtarantulas.net/artskotsel/robustum_e.html - care sheet
6. http://www.svenheidrich.de/vs_mega.php - in German
7. http://www.t-o-w.de/html/page22.html - in German
8. http://www.sklipkani.cz/polozka.php?id=709&showpic=159 – in Czech
9. http://mitglied.lycos.de/Arachnida2/id66.htm - in German
10. http://www.phg-vogelspinnen.de/?Rpage=megaphobema_s1.html – in German with pics
11. http://www.bird-eating-spiders.de/Paarung.htm and http://www.bird-eating-spiders.de/Megaphobema.htm - breeding page by D. Eckardt
12. http://terrarystyka.pl/gatunki.php?level=20020703131848 - Poland

2. 2. Literature
1. SCHMIDT, G. 1991. Revision der Gattung Megaphobema (Araneida: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). Arachnol. Anz. 13: 11-13.
2. SMITH, A.M. 1991. A revision of the genus Megaphobema Pocock 1901 (Araneida; Theraphosida; Theraphosinae). Journal of the British Tarantula Society 6(4): 14-19.
3. AUSSERER, A. 1875. Zweiter Beitrag zur Kenntniss der Arachniden-Familie der Territelariae Thorell (Mygalidae Autor). Verh. zool.-bot. Ges. Wien 25: 125-206. [p. 190, pl. 7, f. 42].
4. CARTER, N. 1998. Profile of the “Colombian giant” Megaphobema robustum. Webbings 1(1): 3-4. 5. 
5. ISLER, H.-P. 1991. Successful breeding of bird-eating spiders in captivity: Megaphobema robusta. Journal of the British Tarantula Society 7(1): 12. 
6. SCHMIDT, G.E.W. 1992. Das Weibchen von Megaphobema robusta (Ausserer 1875) (Araneida: Theraphosidae: Theraphosinae). Arachnol. Anz. 3(6): 9-12.
7. Dirk Weinmann. Populationsuntersuchungen an einer Kolonie der Vogelspinne Megaphobema robustum (Ausserer, 1873) in Kolumbien (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Theraphosinae). [Population investigations on a colony of the tarantula Megaphobema robustum (Ausserer, 1873) in Colombia]. Arthropoda, 11:23-30 (2003)
8. Dirk Weinmann. Erkenntnisse zum saisonalen Auftreten und Verhaletn adulter Maennchen der Vogelspinne Megaphobema robustum (Ausserer, 1875) in Kolumbien (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Theraphosinae). [Information on the seasonal occurrence and behaviour of adult males of the tarantula Megaphobema robustum] Arthropoda, 11:7-10 (2003)
9. A. Smith. Discussion paper: Euathlus mesomelas Cambridge 1892. Journal of the British Tarantula Society, 7:15-23 (1991)
10. SCHMIDT, G. (1992): Das Weibchen von Megaphobema robusta (Ausserer 1875). Arachnol. Anz. 3(6): 9-12.
11. SCHNEIDER, F. (2004): “Schaum vorm Maul”, ein alt bekannter Vogelspinnenparasit und seine Folgen. ARACHNE 9(2): 4-11

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1


----------

